
Game developers must avoid the “pay me for my work” attitude - saeranv
https://medium.com/@GurthSnisley/game-developers-must-avoid-the-pay-me-for-my-work-attitude-35d354ff3832#.kc03p012f
======
strangecasts
For those in the dark, this is the article it's satirizing:
[http://venturebeat.com/2016/04/16/game-developers-must-
avoid...](http://venturebeat.com/2016/04/16/game-developers-must-avoid-the-
wage-slave-attitude/)

~~~
brachi
Thanks, I didn't know the source. But reading the link you posted, it sounds
like satire too. I can't stand the abuse of '...'.

> how they can’t produce their best work when their creative energies are
> tapped after a long forty-hour work week … sitting … at a desk…. Apparently
> people can even “burn out” working too hard to make … video games….

------
m0llusk
In my experience any organization that fails to respect senior contributors
cannot endure.

